# Car hire - debit card only



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I hope someone can help.....I'm coming house hunting to Lisbon airport in Jan. I just hired a car (I thought) all fine, until I looked at the voucher they sent me to proffer at the hire desk. Even though I'd paid AND taken out FULL insurance apparently I need a credit card to be run through then. Which I don't have. Only debit cards. Any ideas welcome! TIA
SORTED OUT NOW


----------



## portugaldreaming (Jul 10, 2016)

I too was caught on this recently. I noted there were only two companies that allow rental with a debit card. So I went with one whose name I cannot remember offhand, paid full insurance online, only to be told at the counter that unless I forked out another 200 euros, that the car would not be covered. I took my chances and did not pay the extra, and there was no mishap luckily.

So if you have time to, I would cancel the booking entirely, make a new booking, but do not take out any insurance and pay it at the counter when you arrive. But it does cost over twice as much as the original online cover. (80 euros in my case) I have heard since that this is a scam peculiar to Portugal. I am not really sure what the best way is to approach, other than i will never hire a car there again!


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I've printed out all the policy documents anyway in case of any grief. I've never driven there before and I'll be on my own so belt and braces time. I used to work in insurance too. Thanks for the heads up - there will be the most godalmighty row if they try and extract even more money than the E1000 ish I've got to have on my debit card. Thanks again.


----------



## alf1956 (Feb 22, 2015)

smudges said:


> I've printed out all the policy documents anyway in case of any grief. I've never driven there before and I'll be on my own so belt and braces time. I used to work in insurance too. Thanks for the heads up - there will be the most godalmighty row if they try and extract even more money than the E1000 ish I've got to have on my debit card. Thanks again.


The majority of car hire companies require that you use a credit card to pay the very large fee of approx. €1,000 to €1,500 which is not used & does not come off your credit card unless you have an accident, you can pay the care hire fee with a debit card no problem. This applies even if you have car hire excess insurance like I do. The car hire excess insurance is only used if you have any damage on your hire car.


----------



## smudges (May 2, 2013)

I found a company who take the large fee of about E1,000 from your debit card and put it back (one hopes) upon return. I've paid for the actual rental already with my debit card.


----------

